# Hindi/Urdu: by nature



## tonyspeed

When someone is predisposed to something or has an innate ability to something we say "by nature."

I beleive in Hindi this is "swabhaav se".

vah svabhaav se laRakuu hai |

How do we say this in Urdu? Do we use qudrat? Edit: One dictionary suggests: qudrati taur par. 
And are there additional ways to say this in Hindi?


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> How do we say this in Urdu? Do we use qudrat? Edit: One dictionary suggests: qudrati taur par.


فطرتاً - fitrat-an
قدرتی طور پر - qudrati tuar par
تاثیر کے لحاظ سے - taaseer ke liHaaz se
طبیعت - tabeea'at
....etc.


----------



## BP.

Urdu: _nature _as in _somebody's nature_ could be:

_fitrat _(as Alfaaz sahib has mentioned),
_sirisht_,
_jabillat _(only for non-humans, and I guess only for animals)

A short manner to add the _by_in _by natrue_ could be the addition of the suffix -an.


----------



## hungariansikh

jagg to, kudarat to


----------



## UrduMedium

Also:

_tab3_an _(by nature)
_tabii3at_an _(by disposition)


----------



## Faylasoof

tonyspeed said:


> When someone is predisposed to something or has an innate ability to something we say "by nature."
> 
> I beleive in Hindi this is "swabhaav se".
> 
> vah svabhaav se laRakuu hai |
> 
> How do we say this in Urdu? Do we use qudrat? Edit: One dictionary suggests: qudrati taur par.
> And are there additional ways to say this in Hindi?


 Many apt suggestions above! The ones that naturally come to my mind are either the Arabic accusative forms (_fiTratan_,_ tabii3atan_ etc.) or those using the expression _… Taur se_, e.g. _fiTrii Taur_ _se _etc. 

_woh fiTratan / __fiTrii Taur__ se laRakuu hai_ 

An alternative way would be to use _sirisht_ (BP SaaHib’s suggestion): _uskii sirisht meiN laRaakaa-pan hai_ 

In this context, I don’t think “_taasiir ke liHaaz se_” fits!


----------



## Alfaaz

BelligerentPacifist said:
			
		

> _jabillat _(only for non-humans, and I guess only for animals)


*Question:* Is this true BP SaaHib (and others)...? 
Jibillat often seems to be used in philosophy, psychology, sociology, and religious discussions/literature: _"insaani jibillat mein yeh shaamil hai..."
_
More words that could possibly work : خصلت khaSlat , خو khuu, مزاج mizaaj , خمیر khameer , طینت teenat , سیرت seerat ........میں شامل ہونا meiN shaamil honaa


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Question:* Is this true BP SaaHib (and others)...?
> Jibillat often seems to be used in philosophy, psychology, sociology, and religious discussions/literature: _"insaani jibillat mein yeh shaamil hai..."
> _
> More words that could possibly work : خصلت khaSlat , خو khuu, مزاج mizaaj , خمیر khameer , طینت teenat , سیرت seerat ........میں شامل ہونا meiN shaamil honaa



BP SaaHib's vocabulary is out of this world! One would need to employ an interpreter!

You could also add "sirisht" to your list.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> You could also add "sirisht" to your list.


That was already mentioned by BP SaaHib...(was listing words other than those already mentioned above).


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> When someone is predisposed to something or has an innate ability to something we say "by nature."
> 
> I beleive in Hindi this is "swabhaav se".
> 
> vah svabhaav se laRakuu hai |
> 
> How do we say this in Urdu? Do we use qudrat? Edit: One dictionary suggests: qudrati taur par.
> And are there additional ways to say this in Hindi?



Since all the answers (minus 1) are related to Urdu, let me offer my taking for Hindi: 

_svaabhaavik ruup se
prakr.tyaa_

All of them would fit well in the illustrating sentence, besides some of the Urdu equivalents might do in colloquial Hindi.


----------



## marrish

hungariansikh said:


> jagg to, kudarat to


I'm unable to place this answer in relation to the target languages Hindi/Urdu. I think you might have misread the thread title.


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> Originally Posted by *BelligerentPacifist*
> _jabillat _(only for non-humans, and I guess only for animals)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Question:* Is this true BP SaaHib (and others)...?
> Jibillat often seems to be used in philosophy, psychology, sociology, and religious discussions/literature: _"insaani jibillat mein yeh shaamil hai..."
> _
> More words that could possibly work : خصلت khaSlat , خو khuu,  مزاج mizaaj , خمیر khameer , طینت teenat , سیرت seerat ........میں شامل  ہونا meiN shaamil honaa
Click to expand...

 Yes we do use _j*i*billat_ for humans!  Apart from all these above, Alfaaz SaaHib, we also have _xilqii_ = _fiTrii_. As in _xilqii Taur par woh laRaakuu hai _! = _fiTrii Taur par woh laRaakuu hai _ = _us kii jibillat meN laRaakaa-pan hai _!
Same usage as _sirisht_!


Faylasoof said:


> .....
> _woh fiTratan / __fiTrii Taur__ se laRakuu hai_
> 
> An alternative way would be to use _sirisht_ (BP SaaHib’s suggestion): _uskii sirisht meiN laRaakaa-pan hai_
> 
> .....


----------



## BP.

Alfaaz said:


> *Question:* Is this true BP SaaHib (and others)...?
> Jibillat often seems to be used in philosophy, psychology, sociology, and religious discussions/literature: _"insaani jibillat mein yeh shaamil hai..."
> _...


I have always understood that word to mean an intrinsic predisposition that cannot be overriden by say, a thought process. An example would be that a lion has it in him to kill, while if you killed it usually has to come out of some extraordinary chemical interaction inside your brain.

Maybe I've got it wrong all along but the above has been how I've reasoned it to myslef. Thanks for the update in the mental lexicon.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I have always understood that word to mean an intrinsic predisposition that cannot be overriden by say, a thought process. An example would be that a lion has it in him to kill, while if you killed it usually has to come out of some extraordinary chemical interaction inside your brain.
> 
> Maybe I've got it wrong all along but the above has been how I've reasoned it to myslef. Thanks for the update in the mental lexicon.


 I know some humans who are like this!


----------



## greatbear

"swabhaav" and "fitrat" are the commonly used words in Hindi for such a context. "Prakriti" might also be used, but it's not all that colloquial.


----------

